# WI-FI connection issues KINDLE FIRE



## bellybutton (Nov 18, 2008)

PLEASE HELP IF YOU CAN!

My brand new kindle fire was working perfectly for about 2 1/2 weeks. I used my neighbor's wi-fi & password with no trouble at all. All of a sudden, NOTHING WAS WORKING. Not the apps, not the stored items, and I could not connect to any wi-fi at all. I first tried the power boot. It did nothing to help. So I reset it to factory settings to start over. Now, I have nothing on it but whatever it came with. I cannot connect to wi-fi for internet to register it. IT HAS BECOME COMPLETELY USELESS! 
Now I'm reading that this problem is very common, but couldn't find any solutions to it. Can anyone help me? Or should I just return it & try a different version?

The system version is 6.2.2

THANKS!

*<I have removed the formatting - the default is fine, and makes it much easier to read - ETAF Moderator>*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I have removed all your colour and centred text , it is easier to read if not centred 
use the colour and font just to emphasis a particular point 

thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I used my neighbor's wi-fi & password with no trouble at all.


 we do not support this activity and will not provide support

please read the rules again http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


> WiFi "Piggybacking" / "Wardriving" - We do not support the act of using someone else's Internet without permission. Also, please note that almost every ISP prohibits sharing your Internet connection with another home, and we will not assist you in breaking their rules.


I suggest you take it back to the shop and get a replacement - also you need to get your own wifi as this usage is also against the ISP rules


----------

